# Peek at the Pepin's



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Finally got my sampler from the local B&M . 2 lancero sampler packs,I can't wait to bust into them!!!As you can see a great assortment of great Pepin cigars.


----------



## DOZER (Sep 30, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Oh, ya! What a great idea. That looks like a great little sampler. Nice pickup.


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

Nice pick up mike. Making me jealous. Im loving lanceros!

BTW you gonna make it to jackson on the 7th?


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

deuce said:


> Nice pick up mike. Making me jealous. Im loving lanceros!
> 
> BTW you gonna make it to jackson on the 7th?


Yes i plan on it ,gotta hang with the boys..


----------



## Deuce Da Masta (Dec 4, 2006)

sounds good.


----------



## Bullybreed (Jun 25, 2007)

viddy viddy nice!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

Those do look good Mike! Did you make it down there this morning?


----------



## mitro-cl (Jul 5, 2007)

Perhaps my favorite sampler of all times. OK... I've only been smoking a year and a half, but you get my drift. 

I was down to 2 boxes, but I just restocked back up to 5. 

I'm really surprised that these are still readily available since its claimed that only 1000 were made.


----------



## tekhnu (Jun 10, 2007)

a fine assortment for sure.


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

Scoop said:


> Those do look good Mike! Did you make it down there this morning?


Why yes i did.That John has all kinds of hidden treasures in there


----------



## CaptainJeebes (Apr 26, 2008)

nice pepins!


----------



## Paint (Mar 1, 2008)

mitro said:


> Perhaps my favorite sampler of all times. OK... I've only been smoking a year and a half, but you get my drift.
> 
> I was down to 2 boxes, but I just restocked back up to 5.
> 
> I'm really surprised that these are still readily available since its claimed that only 1000 were made.


That shop had 11 and they have had them for months now


----------



## amateurke (Mar 28, 2008)

Nice pickup, Mike!!


----------



## Scoop (Sep 20, 2007)

paint said:


> Why yes i did.That John has all kinds of hidden treasures in there


Why yes he does.

:dribble:


----------



## smokinj (Jan 16, 2008)

Great haul you got Mike!!:dribble:


----------



## Giak (Sep 13, 2007)

Oh god! Those are wonderful looking!! I want one too!!!!


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

Great Samplers! Got to love the lanceros.


----------



## brianhewitt (Jul 10, 2007)

Oh jeez, another lancero sampler I simply must have! Dang it, they gotta quit doing this to me! :lol:

Seriously though, very nice pick up.


----------



## LkyLindy (Feb 1, 2008)

Lookin good


----------



## sofaman (Jun 20, 2007)

Very Nice!!!


----------



## DBCcigar (Apr 24, 2008)

Nice Vitolas!


----------



## Darren's Godiva (Jul 16, 2007)

Those look great.


----------



## big04deuce (May 16, 2008)

Very nice!!!:dribble::dribble::dribble:


----------



## jitzy (Jan 7, 2007)

sweet haul


----------



## Ceedee (Jun 2, 2006)

Beauty of a haul there Mike - I mean you nailed it! :whoohoo:

CD


----------



## happy1 (Jun 29, 2007)

Great grab


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

Great smokes!!! I'd love to get my hands on one or two of those


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

wow great pickup:dribble::dribble:


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

very nice


----------



## dj5213 (Apr 7, 2008)

very jealous!!great pictures!


----------



## m69c44 (Nov 5, 2007)

Wow very nice


----------



## g_flores (May 11, 2008)

Excellent sampler!


----------

